# Alternative port for Subversion



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for a port that I can install instead of Subversion. All I need is to be able to checkout/export via HTTP. Any suggestions?


----------



## expl (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you looking for a client thats compatible with Subversion server or are you looking for entire different CVS engine?

Mercurial (devel/mercurial) engine is what I use for my projects.

The client supports importing from Subversion repositories not sure if you can commit with it to them.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm just looking for a client that can check out from a Subversion repository.


----------



## BuSerD (Nov 16, 2009)

*quick search*

You can do a quick search of the ports tree like this


```
cd /usr/ports/ ; make quicksearch key="subversion client"
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't explain well enough. I'm looking for a lightweight alternative (just to export or checkout) because I don't want to install all the dependencies that Subversion requires. I'll just stick to Subversion or migrate to Git if I can't find one.

@BuSerD: Thanks for the tip, but only GUI clients turned up.

Googling for more possibilities right now.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 17, 2009)

As already suggested, some alternatives are git, Hg, and bazaar.


----------



## crsd (Nov 17, 2009)

What's wrong with devel/subversion?

`make all-depends-list` doesn't show anything requiring time to install, perl and autotools as usual.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't usually install lang/python26 and lang/tcl85 on servers, but Subversion requires these ports because of devel/apr. Ah well, I've still decided to install Subversion.


----------



## ohauer (Nov 19, 2009)

devel/apr is not needed to run subversion.

It seems apache-2.2.13 has the same apr version than devel/apr.
I'm running everything with apache-2.2.14 (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=140137) and this version has apr 1.3.9.

TCL is only needed to build sqlite, you can remove tcl after building sqlite


----------



## dave (Nov 26, 2009)

Just build subversion with all options unchecked.


----------

